# Lithuania, Lithuanian



## deine

Hello,
I just want to know how would you say Lithuania, Lithuanian in your language


----------



## Jana337

Czech:
country - Litva
person - Litevec (he), Litevka (she)
language - litevština
adjective - litevský (masc.), litevská (fem.), litevské (neutr.)


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese:

Lithuania: *Lituânia*
Lithuanian (language): *lituano*
Lithuanian (people/adjective): *lituano, lituana* (m., f.)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
*Litvanya *_(the country)_
*Litvanyaca *_(the language)_
*Litvanyalı *_(a Lithuanian person)_


----------



## DrLindenbrock

In Italian:
(La) Lituania (the country)
(Il) lituano, (la) lingua lituana (the language)
Lituano/a (masc. & fem.) (people & adjective)


----------



## übermönch

The root in is almost everywhere the same:
Lit-
The suffixes are indeed special, pretty archaic to be more exact (both Germanic -au & Slavic -va); 
German:
-*au*en is the country
-*au*er are the people
-*au*isch is the adjective 
Russian
-*va* is the country
-ovtsy are people
-ovski is the adjective

Yiddish
-*e* is the country
-n are the people 
-vish is the adjective.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

IN FRENCH (very close to Italian) *:*

*La Lithuanie / En Lithuanie*  (Lithuania/ In Lithuania )
*Le Lithuanien / En Lithuanien*  (the language)
*Un Lithuanien* ( masc. ), *une Lithuanienne* ( fem. ), * des* (or: *Les* ) *Lithuaniens* ( plur.masc. ),  *des* (or:* Les* ) *Lithuaniennes *(pl.fem. ) for the people


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

country: *Liettua
*language: *liettua
*person: *liettualainen
*adjective:* liettualainen
*


----------



## Marga H

Polish:
country: *Litwa *
person: *Litwin *( m ) *Litwinka *( f ) *Litwini *( pl )
language: *język litewski*


----------



## doman

Vietnamese 


country: *Lít va*
language: *tiếng Lít va
*person: *người Lít va*


----------



## Maja

Serbian:

country - Litva /Litvanija
 person - Litvanac /Litavac (m.), Litvanka /Litavka (f.)
 language - litvanski /litavski jezik


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
country/adjective - リトアニア (ritoania)
 person - リトアニア人 (___ jin) no gender in Japanese
language - リトアニア語 (___ go)


----------



## Etcetera

Russian: 
country - Литв*а* / Litv*a
*person - лит*о*вец _/ _lit*o*vets _masc._, лит*о*вка / lit*o*vka _fem.
_language - лит*о*вский / lit*o*vskij


----------



## Mutichou

J.F. de TROYES said:


> IN FRENCH (very close to Italian) *:*
> 
> *La Lithuanie / En Lithuanie*  (Lithuania/ In Lithuania )
> *Le Lithuanien / En Lithuanien*  (the language)
> *Un Lithuanien* ( masc. ), *une Lithuanienne* ( fem. ), * des* (or: *Les* ) *Lithuaniens* ( plur.masc. ),  *des* (or:* Les* ) *Lithuaniennes *(pl.fem. ) for the people


On écrit plutôt Lituanie, lituanien, etc., sans H.


----------



## Henryk

Swedish:

Lithuania: Litauen
a Lithuanian: en litauer
Lithuanian: litauiska


----------



## Vagabond

*Greek:

*Lithuania: Λιθουανία (Lithuan*i*a)
Lithuanian (person): m. Λιθουανός (Lithuan*o*s), f. Λιθουανή (Lithuan*ee*)
Lithuanian (language): λιθουανικά (lithuanik*a*) _note:_ in Greek, languages start with a lower case letter.

PS: Forgot something 
lithuanian (as adjective): λιθουανικός (m. lithuanik*o*s), λιθουανική (f. lithuanik*ee*), λιθουανικό (neutr. lithuanik*o*)


----------



## Cecilio

In Spanish:

Country: Lituania
Nationality: lituano, lituana
Language: lituano


In Catalan:

Country: Lituània
Nationality: lituà, lituana
Language: lituà


----------



## daoxunchang

Lithuania立陶宛
Lithuanian立陶宛语language/人person


----------



## larosa

In Hungarian

Country: Litvánia
Person/language: litván


----------



## karuna

In Latvian:

Country: Lietuva
Person: lietuvietis, lietuviete. Also _leitis_ in informal language.
Language: lietuviešu valoda, lietuviski


----------



## suslik

In estonian language:

Country: Leedu
Person: leedulane
Language: leedu keel


----------



## deine

Thanks for you all!!! 
Maybe in some other languages... 

For me most interesting is in Estonian, it seems very different from others


----------



## suslik

You welcome


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

Lithuania: لتوانيا [_litwaanya_]
Lithuanian (adjective, person): لتواني، لتوانية [_litwaani, litwaaniyya_]
Lithuanian (language): اللغة) اللتوانية) [_(al-lughatu) al-litwaaniyya_]


----------



## Thomas1

Marga H said:


> Polish:
> country: *Litwa *
> person: *Litwin *( m ) *Litwinka *( f ) *Litwini *( pl virile or mixed gender)
> language: *język litewski*


Litwinki (pl nonvirile gender)


Tom


----------



## deine

In Korean:
Lithuania - 리투아니아
Lithuanian - 리투아니아

Is it the same?


----------



## dn88

(Polish)

adjectives: _litewski_ (masc.), _litewska _(fem.), _litewskie _(neutr.)


----------



## ramen

Hi



deine said:


> In Korean:
> Lithuania - 리투아니아
> Lithuanian - 리투아니아
> 
> Is it the same?


 
리투아니아 is _Lithuania_. But _Lithuanian,_ the adjective, would be 리투아니아의, the language would be 리투아니아말 or 리투아니아어 and the person would be 리투아니아 사람 or 리투아니아인.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto* :
Lithuania:  _Litovio_ or _Litovujo_
Lithuanian (language):  _la litova (lingvo)_
Lithuanian (man):  _litovo_
Lithuanian (woman):  _litovino_
Lithuanian (adjective):  _litova_


----------



## Joannes

No Dutch yet?

*Litouwen* (country)
*Litouwer* (person - male)
*Litouwse* (person - female)
*Litouws* (adjective)
*Litouws* (language)


----------



## MarX

Labas!

This is related to the thread I've just started.
Many people seem to confuse *Latvia* & *Lithuania*.


In Indonesian:

Lithuania = *Lituania*
Lithuanian language = *Bahasa Lituania*
Lithuanian person = *Orang Lituania* (we have no grammatical genders)

The same goes for all countries, languages, and nationalities.
There is just the country's name.
The language = "*Bahasa* + country"
The person or nationality = "*Orang* + country"

Salam,


MarX


----------



## kusurija

ramen said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 리투아니아 is _Lithuania_. But _Lithuanian,_ the adjective, would be 리투아니아의, the language would be 리투아니아말 or 리투아니아어 and the person would be 리투아니아 사람 or 리투아니아인.


Please, tell me, how to pronounce it?
Thanks.


----------

